# 60’s Huffy Tank Light Part



## partsguy (Jul 4, 2019)

Hey everyone, looking for one these. I can buy a shroud and lens reproduction. I can make the battery tray. I need the headlight piece that holds the bulbs. The spare I had was full of rust and was impossible to restore. This was used on a number of mid- and high-end Huffy and Monark bicycles, men’s and women’s.

Let me know you guys have! Thanks!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 6, 2019)

Okay, what about a tank? Or a parts bike? How about a women’s Huffy Eldorado tank? That would have my part, and surely there’s a million of those floating around. I know there are!


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (Jul 6, 2019)

I can 3D print one and you can paint it in a shiny paint, the only thing is you would have to modify the wiring a tad.  I would put wired LED bulbs in it and you would have to wire them to the switch and batteries.  If you can't find an original metal one, PM me and we can discuss it.
Shawn


----------



## MOBO (Jul 7, 2019)

I've got this one from a Huffy Galaxie that I think is newer than 60's. It isn't exactly the same shape as yours, but maybe close enough that you could make it work? There's one spot of rust you can see, but otherwise very good condition.


----------



## mainaa471 (Jul 10, 2019)

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## mainaa471 (Jul 11, 2019)

I have the whole light available if you need it.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 13, 2019)

mainaa471 said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> View attachment 1028769




That’s it!


----------



## Schwinn TWINN (Jul 14, 2019)

mainaa471 said:


> I have the whole light available if you need it.



I have the same Eldorado and I need the battery tray and the bracket that screws to the vertical stem.  I have the tank, lights and switch - the battery tray deteriorated and I am not sure if I need the bracket to complete the circuit since I have not ever seen this light work.
Thanks - Jeremy


----------

